# When is it Reasonable to Rebuild an Outboard?



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Due to interminable budgetary constraints, I am thinking of picking up a 15 hp 2 stroke Johnny-Rude because they are common, cheap and tough. I can’t seem to find a long shaft version that doesn’t need an overhaul under $1000. Short shafts in good condition often run ~$650. I am tempted to take a risk on fixer-upper.

While I could probably muddle through changing out a water pump and impeller, I am a terrible mechanic. How stupid (I know it is stupid; I’m looking for a ranking of stupidity on a scale of 1-10) is it to buy a non-running “it worked 3 years ago, but I haven’t had time mess with it” engine for $200 and give to a mechanic to figure out? If it doesn’t start, I can’t measure compression, so in the worst case, how expensive/feasible is it to replace the powerhead of a 15 hp outboard with a rebuilt powerhead? 

Nate


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My dad and I rebuild a seized 6.5 Evinrude (for sale here, somebody buy it!) when I was younger. We went slow, followed directions and kept my outboard mechanic uncle on speed dial and it went pretty well. I remember the carb actually being the biggest pain in the ass. Engine internals were actually pretty simple. I say buy one and try to rebuild it yourself. Worst case, it's still a POS and you can sell it for what you bought it for.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It doesn't need to run to check compression, just turn over. That being said, I bought an old 18hp for my old gheenoe, and after $300 of messing with it and realizing it will need much more I quickly realized it's cheaper to buy a running motor and pay the shipping.

Did you try places like smalloutboards.com?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

firecat1981 said:


> It doesn't need to run to check compression, just turn over. That being said, I bought an old 18hp for my old gheenoe, and after $300 of messing with it and realizing it will need much more I quickly realized it's cheaper to buy a running motor and pay the shipping.
> 
> Did you try places like smalloutboards.com?


I haven’t yet. I was looking on FB Marketplace.

Nate


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Firecat is correct, you don't need the motor to run to test compression. If it is within 10% between cylinders you should be ok. I would say the worst thing is a seized up motor, so if you can pull the rope and it cycles, and compression check is ok, go for it. Also, you can "rent" a compression test gauge from Autozone/Bennet for free usually (maybe a refundable deposit). Also, I think you will find that learning the ins and out of that motor will serve you well. Remember: you can always post here and someone will chime in with help or a YouTube link for you


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I put a rebuilt powerhead on a Johnnyrude 15 15r75c years ago, it was simple. That motor is still on my buddies river boat, can’t kill it even with the stop button.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

"When is it Reasonable to Rebuild an Outboard? " 

when its a carbureted 2 stroke and you can do all the work yourself except sleeving or overboring.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

devrep said:


> "When is it Reasonable to Rebuild an Outboard? "
> 
> when its a carbureted 2 stroke and you can do all the work yourself except sleeving or overboring.


Amen!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I had read that a motor should be warmed up prior to measuring compression for the most reliable results.

Brandon’s Garage on YouTube has a 15 HP Johnson rebuild series that makes it look too easy. 

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I just found a promising motor. My wife will likely shoot me if I drag a project home; we are trying to keep each other focused on the current list projects, but none of those involve hunting or fishing. I’ll let you all know what happens.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do it yourself.

Air, fuel, spark - boom

Add a computer and you are now a hostage.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I had read that a motor should be warmed up prior to measuring compression for the most reliable results.
> 
> Brandon’s Garage on YouTube has a 15 HP Johnson rebuild series that makes it look too easy.
> 
> Nate


It won’t hurt to test compression on a cold motor to establish a baseline. Once the cylinder walls reach operating temperature the rings should seal better. When a motor is cold the rings are not well lubricated in the bores, hence the reason for warming a motor up before putting it under a load. Bottom line, if a cold motor shows compression issues they may improve as the motor warms up and that is when it really matters.


----------



## Hunter_Allen (Jan 22, 2014)

My block hairline cracked on a Yam 70TLR. Debating what to do with it. Either try to find a newer block and replace it/sell or just find someone who wants the lower unit and the rest of it blown. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2019)

Hunter_Allen said:


> My block hairline cracked on a Yam 70TLR. Debating what to do with it. Either try to find a newer block and replace it/sell or just find someone who wants the lower unit and the rest of it blown.
> Thoughts?


Is the the Hunter Allen who's in the real estate business in Charleston?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Do it yourself.
> 
> Air, fuel, spark - boom
> 
> Add a computer and you are now a hostage.


Hostage to IT bulls*hit


----------



## Hunter_Allen (Jan 22, 2014)

Greg Lyles said:


> Is the the Hunter Allen who's in the real estate business in Charleston?


Yes sir.


----------

